# Nvidia 940MX Recording Support



## Minecraft Inside (May 26, 2018)

Can You Guys Please Make Nvidia 940MX Support In OBS Studio. I Have A 1 Year Old Computer With A Core I7 Processor (REALLY GOOD) But A NVIDIA GEFORCE 940MX (OLD GPU) And Its 750$. Can You Guys Make Support For That In The Latest Version Of OBS Studio.

Reguards,
Minecraft Inside


----------



## Osiris (May 26, 2018)

You can record perfectly fine on a 940MX, you just can't use NVENC since the 940MX does not support that.


----------



## Minecraft Inside (May 27, 2018)

Osiris said:


> You can record perfectly fine on a 940MX, you just can't use NVENC since the 940MX does not support that.


Can You Please Make Something In The Latest Version Of OBS Studio So Old GPU Are Supported.


----------



## Osiris (May 27, 2018)

You should read what I said again.


----------



## ShadeHL (Aug 6, 2019)

The Forum mod team that they have here is horrendous and they should find new staff. What kind of answer is "You should read what I said again." I mean cmon if that is how you talk people that's a disgrace.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 7, 2019)

I agree that that was not a graceful way to answer the question, so thank you for bringing this up. We've been trying to improve the quality of support that we are able to give (though do note that all community mods and forum moderators are volunteers, not staff). Obviously there are posts lingering around like this that aren't reflective of the attitude we'd like to project, so I apologize for that.


----------

